# Centaur Crank for my Dream HP



## Sweeney (Apr 29, 2007)

Excuse me Salsa Lover for borrowing your title. The Ultegra crank just didn't look right on my Colnago. I just got a good deal on a Campy Centaur Carbon Crank. Take a look:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

that's very nice ! :thumbsup:

now you just have to change the shifters, derailers and brakes to Centaur to be complete 

there are many good deals on Centaur 10 speed Ultra to be had


----------



## Sweeney (Apr 29, 2007)

''now you just have to change the shifters, derailers and brakes to Centaur to be complete ''

I know but that's going to take a while.


----------

